# Today's $150 - CCO Haul at Ontario Mills - Picture added



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 14, 2007)

NM - images gone.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Today's $150 - CCO Haul at Ontario Mills*

Nice haul!!  Can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 15, 2007)

Picture added.


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice Haul!

Wish we had CCO's here, you can get so much for $150!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 15, 2007)

I know, I thought about you today and would have called you to see if there was anything you wanted.


----------



## ninabruja (Apr 15, 2007)

good stuff!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 15, 2007)

lovely lovely lovely haul..love the brushes


----------



## stefunnie (Apr 16, 2007)

nice haul!.. JENNIFER!!.. i LOVEE HER.. shes the one i go to everytime.. she told me shes off mons/tues.. so i never go to that counter on those days..


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stefunnie* 

 
_nice haul!.. JENNIFER!!.. i LOVEE HER.. shes the one i go to everytime.. she told me shes off mons/tues.. so i never go to that counter on those days.. _

 
Hey Stefunnie,

Jennifer was so nice. I asked if I could call ahead to have items put on hold and she said yes and that the only thing they don't do is quote prices over the phone. As I have a long list of things I want that helps when driving from Pasadena to Ontario.


----------

